# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج تحميل Download فرى جييت Freegate 7.3.8.0 / 2013 لكسر البروكسى ودخول المواقع المحجوبة

## mohamed73

_Free Download Freegate 7.3.9.0 /Free download Freegate 2013_   * Freegate 7.3.9.0 فرى جيت لفتح المواقع المحجوبة وتغير ip وحماية الخصوصية*  * وكسر البروكسي وفتح اليوتيوب والفيس بوك وزيادة سرعة الانترنت فرى جيت شبيه*  * ببرنامج هوت سبوت شيلد hotspot shield ومنافس قوي جدا له في طريقة فتح المواقع المحجوبة*   _Freegate 7.3.9.0_           _ FreeGate is an anti-censorship software for secure and fast Internet  access. It was developed and maintained by Dynamic Internet Technology  Inc. a pioneer in censorship-circumvention operation._ _ users access web sites overseas as fast as their local ones;_ _ requires no installation or change in system setting;_ _ a single executable file on a Windows platform._ _ FreeGate works by tapping into an anti-censorship backbone, DynaWeb, DIT's P2P-like proxy network system._       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

